# Looking for a club near Savannah



## 500 S&W (May 29, 2017)

Moved hear two years ago and haven't been able to find a club that doesn't have dues less than $1250 per year. Can't afford that. Let me know if you have any suggestions.
TIA!

Sean


----------



## 78Bronco (Sep 17, 2017)

Got just what you are looking for!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=905715&highlight=


----------

